# No Oysters Today! :(



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,

We are sad to say that we were unable to get any oysters today. The companies are all out! 

You're more than welcome to still stop by for a drink though.

Otherwise, we will see you next week!

Much luv,

Kyra, Adana, Logan


----------

